# PVC poles for trailers



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My boat shop (Boathouse in Melbourne on US1) sells the PVCpoles with aluminum poles inside and a mounting bracket, you may have to drill some holes in your trailer frame to mount them. If your trailer is galvanized steel, it will be a good idea to grab a can of rustoleum's cold zinc galvanized spray...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My trailer is aluminum but some parts are steel


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

This is what mine looks like. SS all thread and nylon lock nuts, schedule 40 PVC , 3m reflective tape
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iJPrgBGJ093l3
This may work. The all thread grips the pvc locking it in place.
Had the same set up on another Ramlin trailer for twelve years


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> This is what mine looks like. SS all thread and nylon lock nuts, schedule 40 PVC , 3m reflective tape
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iJPrgBGJ093l3
> This may work. The all thread grips the pvc locking it in place.
> Had the same set up on another Ramlin trailer for twelve years



Thanks that is helpful. I think I can attach the PVC pole via ss hose clamps to the frame











Do you think I can attach them to the frame of the bunkers


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, with the 1/4" all thread. Use a longer piece of all thread and bend it around the pvc pipe to form the u. What you can't see from the pics are a couple of drilled holes for the bunk bolt heads so that the pipe lays flat against the bunk support. I would use two all thread u bolts per side. The all thread really grips the pvc and with ss nyloc nuts will not loosen with road vibration. This method will widen the trailer foot print with pvc angled out some but I store my skiff in a eight foot garage .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Yes, with the 1/4" all thread. Use a longer piece of all thread and bend it around the pvc pipe to form the u. What you can't see from the pics are a couple of drilled holes for the bunk bolt heads so that the pipe lays flat against the bunk support. I would use two all thread u bolts per side. The all thread really grips the pvc and with ss nyloc nuts will not loosen with road vibration. This method will widen the trailer foot print with pvc angled out some but I store my skiff in a eight foot garage .


Thanks man that's a good suggestion. I store mine outside under a cover so the angle won't matter


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Your welcome sir.


----------

